# brown crusty ears



## tkiatsup (Jul 25, 2010)

hello, 

we've had our cockapoo for about 4 months now and we just started noticing that there is always brown ear boogers in his ear everytime we clean it. we clean it once a day, ever since we noticed it. this has been going on for the last two weeks now and there is no sign that it is getting better. 

he does itch his ears but probably just as much as any other dog. We don't know if we should take him to the vet because it doesn't seem to be bothering him. ALthough when we do clean his ears, he shakes. it seems like he is shaking because he is relieved that we are cleaning, but not really sure. 

the brown stuff looks like very dark dark brown peeling skin and there is a lot of it! Has anyone else ever encountered this problem?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is it thick brown wax every day, if so i would say take him to the vets. its good you you are cleaning them have you always cleaned them every day ? if so it may be you have cleaned them to much and it has caused a problem. 

Gypsy gets very waxy ears i try to clean them once a week. does he have a lot of hair in his ears, this could also be the problem he may need them plucked. 

i have just been advised a brand of ear cleaner that i have found to be very good, Quistel. 


hope you get them sorted.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

He could also have a inner ear infection, sometimes when it's deep down it can get bad, yet the dogs don't show outward signs. Because of how fast the wax built up is, I'd get a vet to take a look, just in case!


----------



## Golddie (Sep 11, 2010)

Our dog had that last year and she had a bad ear infection. When she has wax, it is usually small and not crusty. With the infection, our dog had crusts throughout her ears and she rubbed or scratched them all the time.


----------



## tkiatsup (Jul 25, 2010)

well here is an update. We got some medicine for our dogs ear and used it sparingly on both of his ear. We wiped down the surface with warm tap water, applied some of the medicine on a cotton ball and swabbed his entire ear. We used Qtips to reach deeper into his ear. 

This worked after about a week and nacho has been happier ever since. One way to prevent an infection to begin with is to clean his ears maybe once or twice a week very thoroughly. We choose to clean his ears after a shower. 

:whoo:


----------



## shunny1 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Me too*

I also have a four month old cockapoo and he had the same thing a few weeks ago. If you smell the ear boogers they have an odor. Well...took Jersey to the vet and found out he has yeast in his ear...which i guess is a form of ear infection. The vet tried ear wash hoping it would help...nope...so two week later we had to get a rx for him and use it for 10 days. It finally cleared up and his ears are now a healthy pink color again. You might have to do the same. Because they have floppy ears, they are more prone to this problem and it usually happens if the ears aren't dried well, or just becuase...lol. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## HardlyMick (Sep 16, 2010)

Pippy has had an ear infection, due to her love of swimming. So watch out for red soreness, as this definitely indicates an ear infection. They tend to shake their heads and scratch when you're not looking!!

We now take a small towel out with us now so when she's finished in the water she has to have her ears dried.


----------

